# I need help with buying a talking skull.....



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello to all, I need some help. I want to buy a talking skull to put on top of a Bucky skeleton that sits over my doorway during Halloween, but I need some help. Two places are offering what looks like the exact same talking skull. One is from Hauntedprops.com for around $615.00, and then one from Frightprops.com for $315.00. I can upgrade the one from Frightprops and get everything I need the (mp3 player and speakers and everything I'll need for $586.00 but if I buy from Haunted Props I would have to supply an mp3 and speakers for that one.) I have purchased props from Haunted Props but never from Fright Props. Has anyone had a good/bad experience with Fright Props? It is very tempting to go with the cheaper priced prop, but I don't want to get burned.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

You looking for a Jaw that moves to an audio track or a 3 axis type Skull (Head moves as well as the jaw)?

RandalB


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

If you are just looking for a talking skull without the 2-3-4 axis frills, it's hard to beat Cowlacious Designs. $99.95 out of the gate and ready to roll.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RandalB said:


> You looking for a Jaw that moves to an audio track or a 3 axis type Skull (Head moves as well as the jaw)?
> 
> RandalB


Well the one I have been looking at is the kind with a moving jaw and eyes. I have seen the kind whose head actually moves on Skulltronic, but $1500.00 is out of my budget.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

If you look in my album there is a picture of the skeleton over my doorway and I thought it would be fantastic to have him "talk" to the trick or treaters as they approach the front door. I am artistic but when it comes to electronics I am totally out of my element. I appreciate any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hello to all, I need some help. I want to buy a talking skull to put on top of a Bucky skeleton that sits over my doorway during Halloween, but I need some help. Two places are offering what looks like the exact same talking skull. One is from Hauntedprops.com for around $615.00, and then one from Frightprops.com for $315.00. I can upgrade the one from Frightprops and get everything I need the (mp3 player and speakers and everything I'll need for $586.00 but if I buy from Haunted Props I would have to supply an mp3 and speakers for that one.) I have purchased props from Haunted Props but never from Fright Props. Has anyone had a good/bad experience with Fright Props? It is very tempting to go with the cheaper priced prop, but I don't want to get burned.


I buy almost everything exclusively from fright props. I buy all my controllers, pneumatic cylinders, solenoids, prop making supplies from them and Fright Ideas , Fright Ideas and Fright Props are sister companies.. I have dealt with Doug Anderson for years hes a stand up guy. I bought 2 of their talking skulls with eye movement... Whats great about the package deals is not only do you get a talking skull with eye movement..it has a hole already for mounting directly onto a bucky. The sound controller is a Boo Tunes so not only can you use it for your skeleton you can have up to 8 other triggers for as many sounds as you want ...separate from the skellie...so you can run a entire haunt set-up "sounds" with just one Boo Tunes. The speakers that come with it are Behringer powered speakers which are compact and VERY GOOD sound quality, plenty loud. You will have no problems dealing with Fright Props should you decide to go with them.

Just including what I did with the 2 I bought.... being they very versatile skulls I have the two talking to each other with a sound file on the SD card for the Boo Tunes then I am using a voice effects processor/amp with a microphone to talk through the skull to interact with guests...point out stuff or make fun so they think the skull is "alive". So you can have a "automated" pre-programmed scene or you can talk "Live" through the skull...kinda cool set-up...plus no computer programming or software stuff....plug and play easy and simple... but no cheese factor


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the information!*

:jol:Thanks to everyone who replied and to Creepster especially. You have made up my mind for me, I am going with Fright Props. If it is "plug and play" ready then that is what I need. I do want to get more into the electronic aspect of my animated props though because I'd like to be able to do repairs as needed. I have seen Cowalicious and if I was more hands on with this stuff, I think that would be the way to go, so thanks for that link as well. Who knows, by next year I may be posting directions on how to make a whole animated skeleton circle....well, I can dream can't I? Thanks for all the advice guys, it is very much appreciated.


----------

